# mouth calls



## Gobler1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I need some help. I like to buy new mouth calls every spring. The last couple of yrs i have been having a hard time finding ones that i like. Everything seams to have become "too raspy" if there is such a thing. I dont know if that is because of all the split read designs? I like the sound that sounds like it comes from you chest instead of the squawking sound that seams to come from the "high tech" new calls. I only have 1 wk before my next hunt and live in SE SD so call selection is a little limitted unless i stop by Cabella's on my way to the hills next week, but that only gives me 5 hrs of break in time. Any advice on a mouth call that you guys like to use that isnt custom made or have to order from a long way away? or am i the only one that doesnt like the "new" sound?


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought some new calls this year. I like primos and HS Strut the most. I can get them here at the local Walmart. The ones i have and like the most is the just the double reed sonic dome from primos and primos deadly double. I like the sonic dome becuase i can do everything from yelps to purrs on it. I really like the deadly double to it is a very raspy call but it just has two plain reeds on it but they are sepreated 1/16 in. The only draw back to it is that i cant produce the purrs.

Hope this helps.

Shawn


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm w/ ya man. I bought three diaphragms this year and think they are all raspy. I'm not feelin the new split reed designs... Seem to raspy and just create more work for me when I put them back in the box. I do however like my new slate call!


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Gobler1,

I have to admit, I have used diaphragm calls for the better part of 25 years and have tried them all. About 15+ years ago I tried the M.A.D. mouth calls and have to say, absolute perfection. I have not used any other calls since. I have purchased other brands during that time and none of them sound anywhere near as good as theirs.

All of their calls have fit my mouth right out of the package and sound great. I just picked up three more last week to have as new, the Shippwreck2, Venom, and MVP. All have different sounds, but the Shippwreck2 accounted for 4 toms and 15 jakes called in the first 4 days of our season this past weekend. They all come with a lifetime warranty and will refurbish/replace any one of their calls you send in free of charge. They are a very high frequency range of calls and I even use their glass slate when I want to sound like two birds. Works even when wet. They are by far the most realistic sounding call I've ever used. As testament to their quality, I called in a double bearded, mature tom to me on Sunday away from the real hen he came down off the roost with. To me, that's a winner call.

The calls I mentioned are certainly split reed, but realistic sounding. They also make traditional, non-split reed calls as well that I use mostly in the fall for better kee-kee sounds.

Hope this helps in time and good luck!

Scott


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

If you want clean yelps a single reed or double reed is your best bet.Some folks shy away from singles thinking they're intended for beginners.While they're certainly easy to use don't let the beginner thing keep you away.They work just fine and that's all that matters.The good old slate call is another way to go for nice clear sounds.


----------



## Gobler1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I prefer to use my 20 yr old lynch world champ box call, i mostly guide so i dont need my hands free while i do that, but the more sounds i can throw out there, the more confident i feel. Just been having a hard time the past few yrs finding a mouth call that i like. I appreciate the help and will let you know how this weekend goes!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If people are looking for some good mouth calls. The ones I like the best are Pittmans. They sound the best. Hold up the best and are not made of flimsy latex. I have over 30 mouth calls tried them all from HS, Primos, Quaker Boy, Mad Calls, Illusions (I do like one of these), etc.

The ones that fits me the best and sound the best out of me are the Pittmans.


----------



## Gobblingfever (Oct 11, 2009)

Woodhaven, H.S. for me. I was gonna try Illusions but hear hey are not good but everyone has there own opinions.


----------

